# Most difficult baroque opera ever composed?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

I am fascinated about italian baroque operas recorded in recent years. I think some Caldara and Handel vocal works are really tough, especially those involving castrato roles. In your opinion, what is the most difficult italian baroque opera you ever listened to?

Also, if you know about a good recording of an italian baroque opera involving castrato roles, I would appreciate if you let me know. Please, only period instrument orchestras and historically informed performance allowed.

Thank you in advance.


----------

